# What day will they reach 200K?



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Amazon Kindle books are almost up to 199,000 titles today (Friday 11/14).  Do you think they will reach 200,000 by Kindles first birthday early next week?  I do.

Susan


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Considering that they were at 193,000 just a couple oof days ago it wouldn't surprise me if they reached 200K by Sunday.

I just wish they'd consider MY preferences when adding titles!!  

Wherefore art thou Mr. Clancey?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

199,913 at 1:42 PM EST

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 199,913 at 1:42 PM EST
> 
> Betsy


Hahaha, a few books must not have passed muster because I am getting 198,757 at 1:49 PM.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hahaha, a few books must not have passed muster because I am getting 198,757 at 1:49 PM.


I just discovered that too! What's up with that?

Betsy


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I imagine that the title count displayed on the Kindle Store page header isnot much more than an approximate sum of all titles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I imagine that the title count displayed on the Kindle Store page header isnot much more than an approximate sum of all titles.


Having done some research, I think my original number including everything in the Kindle Store, including blogs.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got a count of 198,793.  The numbers are creeping up slowly.  Time to check on the titles I have requested ... but without much hope.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

They are creeping up slowly - up to 198,812 but I found out what some of the new additions are...

I sorted the list by publication date to see what kind of books are currently being added and there were 5+ pages of pre-order books - due to come out between now and April `09.  That doesn't seem fair to have those add into the count of available titles.

I still think they will make 200K early next week.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, that is a heck of a lot more fun than watching the Dow Jones averages.  At least something is going up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Well, that is a heck of a lot more fun than watching the Dow Jones averages. At least something is going up!


Another postive thing about Kindle! Yay!



Betsy


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

THEY DID IT! It's over 200,000! 


Current #: 200,028


What a great 1 year anniversary of Kindle coincidence! That's so exciting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> THEY DID IT! It's over 200,000!
> 
> Current #: 200,028
> 
> What a great 1 year anniversary of Kindle coincidence! That's so exciting.


I get 198883. I think the other number might be all Kindle products...they tricked me before that way!

Betsy


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

199,137 this morning!  I've forgotten what I've clicked on to go back and see if they are available on the Kindle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that if you refresh the Kindle Books page several times the number changes, rotating through 2 or 3 different numbers? Just now it went from 199,220 to 199,210 to 199,171...

http://www.amazon.com/Books-Kindle/b/ref=sv_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&node=154606011

Betsy


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I get 198883. I think the other number might be all Kindle products...they tricked me before that way!
> 
> Betsy


Haha. You're right. I was looking at the wrong number. 

oops!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I’m so confused. When I published my first book for the Kindle, it was ranked at 800,000. Do they weight that or something?

Jeff


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'm so confused. When I published my first book for the Kindle, it was ranked at 800,000. Do they weight that or something?
> 
> Jeff


I wonder if for the rankings, they are ranking all books?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wonder if for the rankings, they are ranking all books?
> 
> Betsy


Maybe. The rankings sure jump inexplicably.

When I first looked yesterday, _Gone For a Soldier_ was around 7,000 then last night it was at 35,000. I haven't looked today.

Jeff


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

I think it is over 200k now.  If I'm looking in the right place, it shows 201,012.

-X-


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I see 199,850. You need to search on Kindle books, only.

L


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I see 199,850. You need to search on Kindle books, only.
> 
> L


Hmm. I am searching Kindle books only (at least I think I am?). Of course, each time I search it the number changes. And if I change the sort order it changes dramatically - for instance if I sort by price from low to high (to check for freebies!) the total quantity drop by ~5,000.

Oh, well. I must be somehow looking at the books wrong (just a stupid newb here). Sorry 'bout my mistake, and wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Xia said:


> Hmm. I am searching Kindle books only (at least I think I am?). Of course, each time I search it the number changes. And if I change the sort order it changes dramatically - for instance if I sort by price from low to high (to check for freebies!) the total quantity drop by ~5,000.
> 
> Oh, well. I must be somehow looking at the books wrong (just a stupid newb here). Sorry 'bout my mistake, and wasting everyone's time.


You're not wasting anyone's time. As you can see, the number seems to change dramatically depending on who is searching and how. It is a bit of a moving target!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Xia said:


> Hmm. I am searching Kindle books only (at least I think I am?). Of course, each time I search it the number changes. And if I change the sort order it changes dramatically - for instance if I sort by price from low to high (to check for freebies!) the total quantity drop by ~5,000.
> 
> Oh, well. I must be somehow looking at the books wrong (just a stupid newb here). Sorry 'bout my mistake, and wasting everyone's time.


No, no, no, it's not you, Xia!! I have zillions of posts under my belt, I'm a "hero member" whatever that means and a moderator, and I did the same thing!!!! Amazon has a weird thing in the way they post that You're probably at a page like this:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=&x=17&y=22

It shows 201,018 (or something similar). But if you look to the left, you'll see Kindle Books at 199,854.









and has been pointed out, it changes, even if you refresh the page, it will go back and forth.

Betsy


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, no, no, it's not you, Xia!! I have zillions of posts under my belt, I'm a "hero member" whatever that means and a moderator, and I did the same thing!!!! [...]
> 
> and has been pointed out, it changes, even if you refresh the page, it will go back and forth.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy, I feel a little better now. 

Well, then only 146 more to go. Which shouldn't take long: I read the other day that a couple months ago amazon reported that Kindle books accounted for 10% of all of their book sales - and that was before they sold a gizillion more Kindles because of OW's endorsement on her show last month. So I expect that amazon will be rolling out new K-books just as fast as the publishers will allow.
-Xia


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

199874 is the number I see.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Now it's up to 199,904


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

At this rate, today may be the day!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems like there are more newspapers now, too, than there were before...or is it just me.

Betsy


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh my - it looks like there are only about 50 to go before they hit the magic number - except that every time I refresh the Kindle Book screen - it changes, but it is hovering right around 199,950.  I think it will go firmly above 200 K today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

199,965


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

200,001 (if I'm looking in the right place this time!)

Edited to add:  Each time I refresh it changes - goes back and forth between 199,984 and 200,001.  We're getting close!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Xia said:


> 200,001 (if I'm looking in the right place this time!)


mine still shows 199,993


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I see 200,026

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I see 200,026
> 
> L


Maybe it takes longer for the update to reach Texas!! lol


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

I edited my post to add this while you two were posting...

"Each time I refresh it changes - goes back and forth between 199,984 and 200,001.  We're getting close!"

I guess I'll hold off on the woo-hoo-ing until it doesn't flip back to a number under 200k anymore when refreshed.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

It was at 199,089 then I hit refresh, and it's 200,008-----refresh again 199,998-----refresh again 200,008 - what's up with that?!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jen said:


> It was at 199,089 then I hit refresh, and it's 200,008-----refresh again 199,998-----refresh again 200,008 - what's up with that?!


I don't know I tried refresh, too, but it seems to stay at 199,998


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

It keeps staying at 200,036 for me - Is it real?  If so, Yay!!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan M said:


> It keeps staying at 200,036 for me - Is it real? If so, Yay!!!


mine is now fluctuating between 200,036 and 200,043!!

I will assume it is real, so..... WOO HOO!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> mine is now fluctuating between 200,036 and 200,043!!
> 
> I will assume it is real, so..... WOO HOO!


Woohoo, over 200,000 for me too

Betsy


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Over 200,100 now - no matter how many times I refresh it. Okay, here goes... Woo-Hoo!!!!!!!!!!

And, 300k here we come. Bring it!

I must say that it is really quite impressive how many new Kindle titles they're adding each day. They obviously are dedicating a lot of time and resources to plumping up their Kindle inventory - and I for one am extremely glad of it.

Now if they would just give me my precious _Watership Down _ in Kindle format I could finally stop obsessively clicking that "I'd like to read this on Kindle" button and just move on with my life.

-Xia-









Klickety-klick!


----------

